# Purchased a RAMI for CCW and I'm feeling tbe pressure from others



## fishy7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post and I want to say that this forum has been very helpful so far. I am in the process of obtaining a CCW and decided to purchase a smaller pistol than my M&P .40. After much research, deliberation and rounds down range I decided on a CZ 2075 RAMI. I feel it is a high quality pistol but finding one was difficult. Once I did find one the guy behind the counter kept pushing a Glock on me. I don't personally own a Glock but I have shot them and liked them just not as much as I liked the RAMI. He kept going on about reliability, price and striker is better than hammer and other bs. I stuck to my instinct and bought the RAMI anyways. I have liked every Glock I have ever shot. I am asking if there is anyone with experience with both the CZ RAMI and the Glock 26? I get upset when sales people tell me what I should like and want. I might have bought it just to piss him off. Any thoughts?


----------

